# Jazz's kiddos



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Introducing Phoenix Rising Azaela Bay #2


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Introducing Phoenix Rising Ace (baby #1)


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Kiddos and Jazz


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Another kiddo and Jazz picture


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ahhhhh.....Cute, Cute, Cute! :clap: .....I bet your kidos are excited to have those cuddle bugs to love on!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so happy for you! Enjoy! :cake: :birthday: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats -- thats awesome I am sure your son is so excited


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

He is. As you know, Jazz is his show goat so he can hardly contain himself. He helped me with the delivery also. It is great for kids (human kind) to experience the miracle of birth. esp. when it is a nice, safe birth!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

So adorable! Love the extra flashy one with white on the belly!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww they are adorable!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Too cute for words, and nice looking young man! Congrats!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks- considering I pulled him out of bed at 4 for a labor and delivery!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats-they are precious!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

very cute! how exciting for your son!! Glad to hear the delivery went well.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to everyone! :stars:


----------

